# Daisy Chain



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Want to add a daisy chain to my spread. Any suggestions as to what works around here?

Thanks


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I used to have this video, but my wife found it and thru it out. :devil2:


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

We like em'. Run 2 off short riggers....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Keep em simple. Moldcraft squids, Plastic ballyhoo or similar for teasers or blue/white Iland trackers in front of an Ilander. I have caught a ton of fish on the Tracker/Ilander combo in Blue/White and Pink/white


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Downtime2 said:


> We like em'. Run 2 off short riggers....


Do you find this to be more efficient than running one or two on your flat line? We only have one daisy chain, and havent pulled it much... but usually pull it on the flat line. Im always looking to gain more knowledge, so any input is appreciated.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Running 2 off the short riggers allows you to place the long rigger in a "chase" position behind and outside the teasers. We run larger teasers in front of the flats...


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Downtime2 said:


> Running 2 off the short riggers allows you to place the long rigger in a "chase" position behind and outside the teasers. We run larger teasers in front of the flats...


That makes a lot of since, and I really appreciate the reply.
Our daisy chain has a pink plastic bird at the top, followed by 3 pink/blue teaser squid that swim in front of the actual glass head lure with hook. With that being said, would you still reccomend pulling this on a short rigger? A skirted ballyhoo behind it would be the likely choice... that or a mold craft wide range, but a skirted hoo would probably be first choice. Again, Im looking to gain knowledge from those who have spent more time on the water than me, so any input is appreciated.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

We run ours on teaser reels, so, no hooks. Long as you got a crew that can keep up with running short riggers too, go for it...


----------

